# Trade winds cruise club -BVI



## bailey (Aug 12, 2015)

Has anyone been on this one lately?  Not much current information that I can find from nonmembers.  I've emailed them twice but no response which is somewhat concerning.  We were told that they would be replacing their boats at the end of this year and the new boats would have a/c?  Any truth to this?  I have other questions too if anyone can help.  Thanks.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 13, 2015)

They don't have a large office staff answer questions, especially to NON owners. So be patient and ask again or call them.

Yes, There are New boats coming to BVI, but not all old boats are being retired immediately.  Right now SXM has new boats, not sure of the exact arrival date of the NEW Cruising Class yachts in BVI.  I might have to look at the booking page and figure it out.

Owners are usually given priority for new boats over RCI exchanges, but it has happened that you could get one as an exchangers.  I have even been on a LUXURY class boat that had an RCI exchanger on it too.   It is NOT guaranteed that you will get a NEW CRUISING Class yacht, or a LUXURY class yacht, but you might. 

Even those with AC do to run AC all day.  Only from Supper hour to morning.  Only in the heat of the summer is this generally an issue.

What is your issue?  Old vs New  AC vs No AC. 

As owners we can see the yachts type currently slated for a particular sail.  Mind you there might be maintenance issues and such that may require a swapping of equipment.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 13, 2015)

I just check inventory for 2016 and it lists Only the old boats through 2016 for BVI.  So I don't know if that means when they know the new boat arrival dates, they will add them or switch out and old for a new.  But I have no idea when that will be. 

SXM is the only base that has the new boats. But it also has an older Marquises 56 listed as a boat available.  So no guarantee as a RCI inbound you will get a new boat either.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm just glomming onto the thread, but thanks for the awesome info.  This is on our list of 'someday' stuff.

 If you have any suggestions as to which would be best (either II or RCI) as far as location, company, time of year etc...

 I'd love to hear the 'short and sweet' of it.

 cheers.


----------



## bailey (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks Sandy for checking, I appreciate it.  Their website does say that all boats have a/c but that the cruising class runs only when docked and only for a certain amount of time.  It's somewhat confusing because I'm hearing conflicting information.  I was just hoping it would have it at least part of the night...hopefully the weather will be nice and cool in the evenings or at least a nice breeze.  I guess we can always sleep on deck if need be!

Do you know if you can store anything at their office in Tortola?  We want to stay an extra week and don't want to carry anything extra onboard.


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 13, 2015)

*Tradewinds*

Taterhead - I don't think RCI or II will give you and advantage for boats/seasons. Exchangers will get Cruise Class most of the time. (Friends booked with RCi and lucked into Luxury Class, but that is unusual). 

Bailey - take a trade into St Martin. Right now all of the new Cruise Class boats are there. They are made to be like the wonderful Luxury Class boats. There are two (I think) smaller cabins, but they would still be heads above a Cruise Class cabin. 

We first did an RCI trade to BVI's on a Cruise Class and then bought into the club. From now on we won't do a Cruise Class. And be warned that the Cruise Class in the BVI's are their oldest boats. We were on one of them - Coral Dreams. Still had a wonderful time with the older boat, tiny cabin and no AC. But, try for St. Martin to get the new Cruise Class boats. If you only want BVI's go for it. You will have an amazing vacation!!

Also, all bases will store your luggage while you are sailing. We always spend a week after somewhere and need extra stuff.

Give it a try. Really a special experience!!


----------

